# Fire extinguisher color code



## محب الحرمين (15 ديسمبر 2010)

الملف بالمرفقات


----------



## mohamed mech (15 ديسمبر 2010)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله
هناك ايضا الون لحنفيات الحريق 
الفير هيدرنت
احمر اقل من 500 جالون على الدقيقة
اصفر اكبر من 500 و اقل من 1000
اخضر اكبر من 1000و اقل من 1500
ازرق اكبر من 1500 و اقل من 2000



[/URL]




[/URL]



[/URL]



[/URL]


----------



## اسامة اشرى (15 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور يا شباب على كل هذه المعلومات المفيده


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (15 ديسمبر 2010)

معلومات بسيطة و قيمة جدا جدا 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed mech (15 ديسمبر 2010)

تم اضافة الصور


----------



## محب الحرمين (15 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا علي الصور


----------

